# Yamaha GC-3 & Norman B-20 repairs...



## new_chicagoan (Aug 4, 2008)

Couple of questions I hope someone might be able to help me with.

I've got a 1970 Yamaha GC-3 with the bridge removed and missing the nut. I've got the original bridge & saddle, but the bridge has a triangular piece broken off one corner. Just wondering what the cost of repairing/replacing the parts might be. It's like new in other respects.

The Norman B-20 has been through the wars; mostly cosmetic damage, but the back has separated from the side for about 10 inches... can that be glued and clamped easily, or is it a larger job than I imagine? It's not worth much, but has nice action, and would be good to have it playable.

Thanks for any info,
Eric.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

that crack in the norman should be an easy fix-
reach inside and wiggle the braces around to be sure they are still solidly glued- if so, just glue the seperation and clamp together- i use leather pads on my clamps, and be careful not to clamp too tight so as to do damage-

the bridge can be replaced, but your best off finding a replacement that matches the dimensions of the original-
ive found some good but cheap bridges here- and they deliver quick- lots of us here had good dealings with them-
http://stores.ebay.com/bezdez

or try stew mac-
http://www.stewmac.com/

take your time with the bridge, and do research, its not hard to do, but its also real easy to screw up- its a minefield, as a whole lot of action, tone and intonation problems can arise


----------



## new_chicagoan (Aug 4, 2008)

Excellent, thanks for the response. I'll have a crack at the Norman myself, but I think the Yamaha might be worth having a professional do the work, I don't want to cause more damage to it.

Regards, Eric.


----------

